# Replacement feeds



## TurnerJP (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all!

I am wondering...where can one purchase a replacement feed for a Sedona style fountain pen? The feed that came with it unfortunately makes the pen hardly work, and after replacing the converter and nib, I've decided that is the only internal piece that would affect its ever inconsistent ink flow.

Thanks!

JP


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.arizonasilhouetteinc.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1058


----------

